
7 Myths of learning to code - stephsmithio
https://blog.stephsmith.io/learning-to-code-apps/
======
stephsmithio
After saying I would for many years, I finally stopped making excuses and
learned to code. Since then, I have built 4 projects, hit #1 on Product Hunt,
been nominated for Maker of the Year, and more. For me, the most difficult
part was getting over the initial psychological barrier.

On reflecting on the last year, I compiled my thoughts on what I think really
prevents people from starting into the 7 myths of learning to code. Once you
get past those 7 things, I truly think anyone can learn.

I also logged the days I spent coding last year and believe it doesn’t even
take that long: more precisely, 300 hours to learn, build, and launch multiple
projects.

Do you agree with the myths? Are there any that are missing?

